# Meloni:"La pacchia è finita, basta Pd al Quirinale"



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2021)

Giorgia Meloni dalla manifestazione di Atreju:

"Il centrodestra ha i numeri per essere determinante e non scenderà a compromessi, ma si batterà per "per conservare e difendere la nostra sovranità nazionale

Vogliamo un Capo dello Stato che faccia gli interessi della nazione e non del Pd

Silvio Berlusconi, costretto alle dimissioni da presidente del Consiglio dalle consorterie europee perché non firmava i trattati, poi siglati dal su successore Mario Monti, ha difeso l'interesse nazionale 
Non l'abbiamo mai definito un candidato di bandiera, è un nome che compatta il centrodestra

Serve una Repubblica presidenziale con un presidente che risponde non a parlamentari eternamente sul mercato.

Non mi stupisce che sia contrario Giuseppe Conte perché, a occhio, lui non avrebbe fatto il capo del governo con l'elezione diretta e non mi stupisce che sia contrario il Pd che è lì senza mai aver vinto le elezioni.
A loro basta pilotare le elezioni del presidente della Repubblica per rimanere in sella, ma la pacchia è finita

Il PD cerca un presidente della Repubblica gradito ai francesi, io rimango di sasso ma tragicamente non mi stupisce perché la sinistra ha fatto il procacciatore degli interessi per il governo francese in maniera tragicamente palese. 
Palazzo Chigi è di fatto l’ufficio stampa dell’Eliseo e Letta è il Rocco Casalino di Macron

Questo è il tempo in cui si rischia di rendere vani quei sacrifici per la libertà fatti nel passato. Noi non lo faremo. Ora ogni occasione è buona per limitare la libertà di parola, di manifestazione e le libertà individuali.
Ma caro Mario Draghi, avete fatto male i conti: la libertà vale anche in tempi di pandemia"


----------



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni dalla manifestazione di Atreju:
> 
> "Il centrodestra ha i numeri per essere determinante e non scenderà a compromessi, ma si batterà per "per conservare e difendere la nostra sovranità nazionale
> 
> ...


Spero di non vedere Draghi al quirinale, preferisco Berlusconi ma anche Conte (senza Casalino possibilmente). Mal che vada, sto paese sprofonda definitivamente e qualcuno si sveglia un pò.


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2021)

spettacolare "Letta il Casalino di Macron"

penso che pur di restare al governo un altro anno 5stelle e Pd voterebbero anche Berlusconi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Chissà se con Berlusconi presidente della repubblica vanno a prendere la gente per vilipendio per 3 commenti del cavolo su internet come per mattarella e napolitano...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chissà se con Berlusconi presidente della repubblica vanno a prendere la gente per vilipendio per 3 commenti del cavolo su internet come per mattarella e napolitano...


Finirebbero al fresco metà dei giornalai penosi che "lavorano" nella stampa di questo paese


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2021)

L'applauso di cinque minuti a Cacarella da parte di tutta la massoneria al completo, alla prima della Scala (buoni lanciafiamme...) dice tutto sul periodo da incubo che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> spettacolare "Letta il Casalino di Macron"
> 
> penso che pur di restare al governo un altro anno 5stelle e Pd voterebbero anche Berlusconi



I grillini lo faranno. Anche Travaglio lo ha ammesso.

Mancano solo 50 voti al Berlusca, per la quarta votazione Con il voto segreto sono un'inezia, Prodi fu impallinato da molti più traditori.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ho un sogno: la Boschi brescidend*.

(* = asterisco anti-genere)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Finirebbero al fresco metà dei giornalai penosi che "lavorano" nella stampa di questo paese



Penso invece che abolirebbero l'articolo 278.
Perchè si possono attaccare tutti,donne,uomini,l'importante è che non siano di sinistra.


----------



## David Gilmour (12 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni dalla manifestazione di Atreju:
> 
> "Il centrodestra ha i numeri per essere determinante e non scenderà a compromessi, ma si batterà per "per conservare e difendere la nostra sovranità nazionale
> 
> ...


Se non fosse la scendiletto tricolore di Washington, avrebbe pure ragione. Non vedo errori.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'applauso di cinque minuti a Cacarella da parte di tutta la massoneria al completo, alla prima della Scala (buoni lanciafiamme...) dice tutto sul periodo da incubo che stiamo vivendo.



Il bis, quei delinquenti hanno chiesto a Mummiarella di ripensarci e riproporsi per un secondo mandato. 

Maledetti.


----------



## Giofa (12 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni dalla manifestazione di Atreju:
> 
> "Il centrodestra ha i numeri per essere determinante e non scenderà a compromessi, ma si batterà per "per conservare e difendere la nostra sovranità nazionale
> 
> ...


Quindi il comparatore del centrodestra è Silvio Berlusconi. Se non ci sentiamo buon 2002 a tutti.
Evviva evviva


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Quindi il comparatore del centrodestra è Silvio Berlusconi. Se non ci sentiamo buon 2002 a tutti.
> Evviva evviva



Hai ragione. Però a riesumare la salma berlusconiana son stati il Pd e la sinistra. 

Meloni e la Lega erano riusciti a confinarlo nel limbo e quasi a farlo fuori. Son stati i giornali schierati, Renzi, i grullini e il Pd a rilanciarlo, altrimenti il cyborg era già bello finito.


----------



## Giofa (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Però a riesumare la salma berlusconiana son stati il Pd e la sinistra.
> 
> Meloni e la Lega erano riusciti a confinarlo nel limbo e quasi a farlo fuori. Son stati i giornali schierati, Renzi, i grullini e il Pd a rilanciarlo, altrimenti il cyborg era già bello finito.


Ma scusa che c’entra? Se la meloni sostiene di avere i numeri possibile che non esista un profilo migliore di Silvio? 
Dai Berlusconi ormai è una macchietta, io non l’ho mai apprezzato ma era davvero una figura che compattava il centrodestra con una sinistra che faceva una scissione al giorno. Ma ora mi sembra anche che abbia perso anche un po’ di lucidità


----------



## Franz64 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ma la destra non trova di meglio, come candidato, del pluricondannato di Arcore? Patriota Berlusconi? Ahahahahah. Gli unici interessi che ha fatto sono i suoi e quelli dei suoi amichetti, altro che interessi dell'Italia.
Visto che si candinano a governare l'Italia (purtroppo) che almeno propongano un Presidente degno.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma scusa che c’entra? Se la meloni sostiene di avere i numeri possibile che non esista un profilo migliore di Silvio?
> Dai Berlusconi ormai è una macchietta, io non l’ho mai apprezzato ma era davvero una figura che compattava il centrodestra con una sinistra che faceva una scissione al giorno. Ma ora mi sembra anche che abbia perso anche un po’ di lucidità



15 anni fa, forse. Oggi semmai è il contrario. Le dichiarazioni della Meloni su Berlusconi vanno lette al contrario, è palese che lo stia mettendo in prima linea per bruciarlo. Nel balletto sull’elezione del PdR si è sempre fatto così.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il bis, quei delinquenti hanno chiesto a Mummiarella di ripensarci e riproporsi per un secondo mandato.
> 
> Maledetti.


Ci manca solo il bis di sta mummia.
Berlusconi presidente mi farebbe godere non poco.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo il bis di sta mummia.
> Berlusconi presidente mi farebbe godere non poco.



Se non altro sarebbe uno spasso leggere giornali che fino a ieri lo consideravano finito continuare ad esaltarlo. Almeno Travaglio è rimasto coerente nel suo odio furioso. Pensa te, uno come Travaglio che dispensa lezioni di coerenza.

Inoltre immagina: prima del discorso di fine anno magari si potrà assistere alla regolare televendita di Mastrota che cerca di rifilare agli italiani il suo stramaledetto set di pentole Tognana. Che meraviglia sarebbe


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Come ben sapete i nomi che vengono fatti adesso sono tutti bruciati.

Di fatto la Meloni lo ha segato, e penso volutamente.


----------



## Walker (12 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno: la Boschi brescidend*.
> 
> (* = asterisco anti-genere)


Ahahah sono d'accordo, almeno manderemmo in giro per il mondo una bella gnocca a rappresentare il Paese, invece delle solite cariatidi d'ordinanza...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se non altro sarebbe uno spasso leggere giornali che fino a ieri lo consideravano finito continuare ad esaltarlo. Almeno Travaglio è rimasto coerente nel suo odio furioso. Pensa te, uno come Travaglio che dispensa lezioni di coerenza.
> 
> Inoltre immagina: prima del discorso di fine anno magari si potrà assistere alla regolare televendita di Mastrota che cerca di rifilare agli italiani il suo stramaledetto set di pentole Tognana. Che meraviglia sarebbe


Io ho sempre stimato Silvio pur essendo un personaggio un po’ losco 
Godrei per tutti i sinistroidi che si farebbe il fegato marcio, per tutti i giornalacci che dovranno leccargli il deretano. Sarebbe fantastico


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come ben sapete i nomi che vengono fatti adesso sono tutti bruciati.
> 
> Di fatto la Meloni lo ha segato, e penso volutamente.


Tu chi pensi possa volere il cdx?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu chi pensi possa volere il cdx?



Temo che alla fine tutti convergeranno su Draghi... anche chi adesso finge di essere contrario...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Temo che alla fine tutti convergeranno su Draghi... anche chi adesso finge di essere contrario...


Mmm sempre sto draghi… comunque meglio lui che il solito pattume in salsa pd


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ahahah sono d'accordo, almeno manderemmo in giro per il mondo una bella gnocca a rappresentare il Paese, invece delle solite cariatidi d'ordinanza...



Sì, non c'è male, anche se mi sa che ha la tendenza ad invacchirsi ... comunque non potrà mai raggiungere i livelli della mitica croata Kolinda Grabar-Kitarovic (cuoricini) ... che femmina, che grinta.


----------



## Walker (13 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, non c'è male, anche se mi sa che ha la tendenza ad invacchirsi ... comunque non potrà mai raggiungere i livelli della mitica croata Kolinda Grabar-Kitarovic (cuoricini) ... che femmina, che grinta.


Aahh sì l'ho vista, è devastante.
Una vera maggiorata, come si diceva una volta.
Uno spettacolo...


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2021)

Lo sta evidentemente bruciando.
Per me i nomi veri del cdx sono Pera e la Casellati Viendalmare.
A sx, Amato o bis di Zepporella.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre stimato Silvio pur essendo un personaggio un po’ losco
> Godrei per tutti i sinistroidi che si farebbe il fegato marcio, per tutti i giornalacci che dovranno leccargli il deretano. Sarebbe fantastico


Sarebbe una tragedia, manco nelle peggiori barzellette


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2021)

Draghi, dopo la BCE, era già destinato alla presidenza italiana
il problema è stata la chiamata come presidente del Consiglio che ha ha cambiato tutto, poi per un anno non coincidono governo ed elezione
francamente credo sia più importante un governo che un presidente della Repubblica, ma Draghi non può aspettare altri sette anni per questioni anagrafiche temo quindi la cosa più semplice sarebbe il rinnovo annuale di Mattarella
alla fine, di questi tempi, la scusa è sempre la medesima: siamo in pandemia.
tra un po' anche gli omicidi vedranno questa difesa in tribunale...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi, dopo la BCE, era già destinato alla presidenza italiana*
> il problema è stata la chiamata come presidente del Consiglio che ha ha cambiato tutto, poi per un anno non coincidono governo ed elezione
> francamente credo sia più importante un governo che un presidente della Repubblica, ma Draghi non può aspettare altri sette anni per questioni anagrafiche temo quindi la cosa più semplice sarebbe il rinnovo annuale di Mattarella
> alla fine, di questi tempi, la scusa è sempre la medesima: siamo in pandemia.
> tra un po' anche gli omicidi vedranno questa difesa in tribunale...


Per questo motivo Mattarella non voleva proprio far cadere Conte e pure al discorso di Capodanno aveva una faccia distrutta, se ricordate.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa, forse. Oggi semmai è il contrario. Le dichiarazioni della Meloni su Berlusconi vanno lette al contrario, è palese che lo stia mettendo in prima linea per bruciarlo. Nel balletto sull’elezione del PdR si è sempre fatto così.


Sono d'accordo. Questa esposizione preventiva del Berlusca mi sembra un'ottima strategia per impallinarlo. Non credo al Mummiarella bis, secondo me salirà qualche nome meno divisivo (Cartabia? Casini?) Comunque vada, a rimetterci saranno gli italiani che si ritroveranno con un PdR che farà l'interesse dei partiti più che dei cittadini.
Dovremmo avere l'elezione diretta del presidente, così saremmo sicuri che sarebbe una vera garanzia, ma figuriamoci...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una tragedia, manco nelle peggiori barzellette


Io sarei davvero contento, soprattutto per il pd e schifo associato. Dopo napolitano e mattarella poi ancora di più


----------



## vota DC (13 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'applauso di cinque minuti a Cacarella da parte di tutta la massoneria al completo, alla prima della Scala (buoni lanciafiamme...) dice tutto sul periodo da incubo che stiamo vivendo.


Che nel giro di poche ore è uscito con l'elogio all'evasore Valentino Rossi e la spacconata sullo stato italiano che ha reagito a piazza fontana.... Che è stata la prima di una serie di stragi e lo stato a parte depistare e non capirci niente non ha fatto altro.
La cosa assurda è che in passato i presidenti bloccavano sul serio i progetti anticostituzionali come hanno fatto Ciampi e Scalfaro, Mattarella e Napolitano hanno firmato qualsiasi porcheria proposta.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sarei davvero contento, soprattutto per il pd e schifo associato. Dopo napolitano e mattarella poi ancora di più


A me del PD importa zero, mi piacerebbe invece sto paese una volta tanto non fosse una barzelletta


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Il pdr comunque lo deciderà Renzi, burattino di Verdini. Dal successore di Mattarella si scoprirà se Draghi è stato messo premier per bruciarlo al fine di metterci Berlusconi o un altro.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A me del PD importa zero, mi piacerebbe invece sto paese una volta tanto non fosse una barzelletta


Questi sono. Napolitano e mummiarella cosa sono?


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questi sono. Napolitano e mummiarella cosa sono?


E dunque? Berlusconi è pure nettamente peggio di loro, il che la dice lunga


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> E dunque? Berlusconi è pure nettamente peggio di loro, il che la dice lunga


Per te.
Per me no


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per te.
> Per me no


Con Berlusconi almeno due risate ce le facciamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ricordate che al Quirinale sale non chi ha più amici, ma chi ha meno nemici.
I nomi percorribili ad oggi sono, in ordine di probabilità 

- Cartabia 
- Casini 
- Amato 
- Draghi
- Berlusconi 

Tutti gli altri sono marginali.
Se Draghi desse la propria disponibilità, sarebbe presidente subito.
Poi ci sarebbe il problema di gestire la fase finale della legislatura, perchè scordatevi che vi mandino a votare in un momento in cui il PD non può mettere al sicuro una maggioranza in un modo o nell'altro. 

Io credo che alla fine potrebbe salire Casini.
Draghi rimarrà dov'è perchè fa comodo a tutti, Berlusconi ha troppi nemici ideologici, Cartabia ha fatto sgarbo ai 5stalle con riforma giustizia e Amato paga anzianità e immagine agli occhi degli italiani (ma se si convergesse su un settennato abbreviato, magari di 1-2 anni, diventerebbe il frontrunner).
Il PdR comunque lo sceglierà anche a sto giro l'asse centro-PD-M5S, non illudetevi.
In questo paese la democrazia prosegue per fasi bloccate.
DC prima, PD poi.
Non serve a nulla che votiate.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi almeno due risate ce le facciamo.


I mafiosi a me non fan ridere


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

E mentre i grandi statisti giocano a scacchi sotto il partecipe e appassionato occhio dell'idiota popolino, l'itaglia va serenamente a fondo come da programma.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> I mafiosi a me non fan ridere


Spero che tu sia coerente. Ho degli amici che hanno la stessa opinione e poi muoiono alla prima battuta di De Luca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> I mafiosi a me non fan ridere


Abbiamo avuto Napolitano presidente due volte che ha fatto distruggere intercettazioni per la trattativa stato-mafia, ma il mafioso resterà sempre e solo Berlusconi...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto Napolitano presidente due volte che ha fatto distruggere intercettazioni per la trattativa stato-mafia, ma il mafioso resterà sempre e solo Berlusconi...


Ovvio. I mafiosi sono sempre quelli.
I sinistroidi pro pd sono sempre santi martiri


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni dalla manifestazione di Atreju:
> 
> "Il centrodestra ha i numeri per essere determinante e non scenderà a compromessi, ma si batterà per "per conservare e difendere la nostra sovranità nazionale
> 
> ...



ma come si fa a proporre Berlusconi. E' oramai imbalsamato, deve in teoria fare 7 anni lì. Ma un minimo di serietà per favore, mai una volta che esce qualcosa di intelligente dalla Meloni?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio. I mafiosi sono sempre quelli.
> I sinistroidi pro pd sono sempre santi martiri


Napolitano ricordiamo che faceva pure la cresta sui rimborsi EU per i viaggi in aereo.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Napolitano ricordiamo che faceva pure la cresta sui rimborsi EU per i viaggi in aereo.


proprio paragonabile a tutte le varie porcate che negli anni ha fatto B. Peraltro a me Napolitano manco sta simpatico. Ma smettiamola di buttarla in caciara, siamo seri. Berlusconi piace(va) come personaggio politico a chi è frustrato dalla propria vita e vede in lui il realizzamento del sogno Italiano, quello fatto di scalate e di arricchimenti fottendosene della legge. Non mi stupisce che ci sia chi lo invoca come presidente del consiglio, gli stessi che da anni giustificano l'esistenza nello scenario politico di personaggi imbarazzanti (Salvini, Meloni, etc) con l'inadeguatezza del pd


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero che tu sia coerente. Ho degli amici che hanno la stessa opinione e poi muoiono alla prima battuta di De Luca.


coerentissimo, De Luca è un altro che dovrebbe esser spedito sulla luna per quanto mi riguarda. Io non faccio figli nè figliocci, mi fa schifo la corruzione e odio le pagliacciate in politica. I criminali dovrebbero stare in galera, qualunque sia il loro vessillo


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> coerentissimo, De Luca è un altro che dovrebbe esser spedito sulla luna per quanto mi riguarda. Io non faccio figli nè figliocci, mi fa schifo la corruzione e odio le pagliacciate in politica. I criminali dovrebbero stare in galera, qualunque sia il loro vessillo


No mai poi è forte il PD che quando De Luca dice una cosa contro-tendenza, lo giustificano dicendo "De Luca è De Luca". 

Giuro, parole di Fiano in un'intervista a Mattino 5 pochi giorni dopo l'intervento di De Luca a Bologna contro il DDL Zan.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No mai poi è forte il PD che quando De Luca dice una cosa contro-tendenza, lo giustificano dicendo "De Luca è De Luca".
> 
> Giuro, parole di Fiano in un'intervista a Mattino 5 pochi giorni dopo l'intervento di De Luca a Bologna contro il DDL Zan.


sappiamo come le organizzazione mafiose siano maestre nel far saltar fuori voti alle elezioni, il sistema elettorale attuale è palesemente inadeguato al numero di aventi diritto. Finisce poi che chi ha potere mediatico o agganci di vario tipo venga inglobato in partiti che han bisogno di consensi


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> sappiamo come le organizzazione mafiose siano maestre nel far saltar fuori voti alle elezioni, il sistema elettorale attuale è palesemente inadeguato al numero di aventi diritto. Finisce poi che chi ha potere mediatico o agganci di vario tipo venga inglobato in partiti che han bisogno di consensi


Non so di dove sei, ma posso dirti che il PD in Campania ha praticamente inglobato quasi tutto il centrodestra. Nel mio comune il cdx non si è nemmeno candidato con i segretari di FDI e FI che hanno sostenuto il candidato proposto dal presidente del consiglio regionale della Campania e che tra l'altro è un uomo che è sempre stato vicino alla destra, infatti ha creato non poche polemiche. Sono stati sollecitati anche i vertici nazionali dei partiti di cdx per colpa di questi inciuci, ma non è arrivata risposta. In pratica, esiste ormai il partito unico del PD in Campania.


----------



## vota DC (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> proprio paragonabile a tutte le varie porcate che negli anni ha fatto B. Peraltro a me Napolitano manco sta simpatico. Ma smettiamola di buttarla in caciara, siamo seri. Berlusconi piace(va) come personaggio politico a chi è frustrato dalla propria vita e vede in lui il realizzamento del sogno Italiano, quello fatto di scalate e di arricchimenti fottendosene della legge. Non mi stupisce che ci sia chi lo invoca come presidente del consiglio, gli stessi che da anni giustificano l'esistenza nello scenario politico di personaggi imbarazzanti (Salvini, Meloni, etc) con l'inadeguatezza del pd


Ma Berlusconi era un leader eversivo mentre Napolitano non stava sempre ai vertici, quando ha avuto potere ogni suo provvedimento è stato una berlusconata. E non parliamo di un fantoccio trionfio come Mattarella ma di uno che ha sempre voluto fare il protagonista: Napolitano ha approvato ogni provvedimento anticostituzionale degli altri e andando contro la sua figura di garante ha presentato persino lui provvedimenti eversivi e anticostituzionali, compresa la sceneggiata per farsi rieleggere.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Berlusconi era un leader eversivo mentre Napolitano non stava sempre ai vertici, quando ha avuto potere ogni suo provvedimento è stato una berlusconata. E non parliamo di un fantoccio trionfio come Mattarella ma di uno che ha sempre voluto fare il protagonista: Napolitano ha approvato ogni provvedimento anticostituzionale degli altri e andando contro la sua figura di garante ha presentato persino lui provvedimenti eversivi e anticostituzionali, compresa la sceneggiata per farsi rieleggere.


Non capisco perchè continuare a parlare di Napolitano se il thread è su Berlusconi possibile presidente della repubblica. Il tuo ragionamento comunque è fragile: alla fine della fiera ciò che conta sono i fatti. I fatti dicono che Berlusconi ha rappresentato per un ventennio tutto quello che di marcio c'è in questo paese, Napolitano è un personaggio che a suo confronto sparisce. Al di là di tutto, è come se difendessimo Ibra per esser sparito col liverpool dicendo che pure Krunic ha fatto pena. Capisci che non c'entra una mazza


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Napolitano ricordiamo che faceva pure la cresta sui rimborsi EU per i viaggi in aereo.


Napolitano è un criminale. Un essere disgustoso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a proporre Berlusconi. E' oramai imbalsamato, deve in teoria fare 7 anni lì. Ma un minimo di serietà per favore, mai una volta che esce qualcosa di intelligente dalla Meloni?



Non fatevi ingannare dall'età e dall'imbalsamatura dell'attuale cavaliere !
La vera forma finale di Silvio sarà questa :







Come Futurama insegna


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre stimato Silvio pur essendo un personaggio un po’ losco
> Godrei per tutti i sinistroidi che si farebbe il fegato marcio, per tutti i giornalacci che dovranno leccargli il deretano. Sarebbe fantastico


sotto sotto godrei anch'io per i vari Travagli e co., però poi a pensarci bene, eleggere un tale criminale sessuopatico a presidente della Repubblica sarebbe veramente degradante


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Onestamente nel panorama politico nostrano, se proprio vogliamo essere precisi, non trovi un "non mafioso" neanche se crepi, che vada Berlusca, bergoglio o kabobo mi interessa poco, sopratutto dopo esserci subiti un boss dei boss come Napolitano. Berlusconi, draghi, monti, o Gesù Cristo cambiano poco, siamo con la melma alla gola in ogni caso


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Onestamente nel panorama politico nostrano, se proprio vogliamo essere precisi, non trovi un "non mafioso" neanche se crepi, che vada Berlusca, bergoglio o kabobo mi interessa poco, sopratutto dopo esserci subiti un boss dei boss come Napolitano. Berlusconi, draghi, monti, o Gesù Cristo cambiano poco, siamo con la melma alla gola in ogni caso


no, assolutamente falso. La narrativa del "son tutti uguali" è proprio quella che ha portato al governo anche gente come i 5s, totalmente inadeguati. Accendiamo il cervello e smettiamola di trangugiare boiate


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ma io mica ci credo tanto che se eleggono il brescidente cominciano a scoppiare i fegati, eh.

Anzi, benzina sul fuoco per alimentare il clima da teatro horror che è il nostro umiliante panorama sociopolitico.

Secondo me fa comodo a tutti.

A tutti tranne che al popolo italiota ormai privo di volontà.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica ci credo tanto che se eleggono il brescidente cominciano a scoppiare i fegati, eh.
> 
> Anzi, benzina sul fuoco per alimentare il clima da teatro horror che è il nostro umiliante panorama sociopolitico.
> 
> ...


ma infatti secondo me semplicemente è la scusa che usa chi vorrebbe vederlo eletto, senza aver il coraggio di esporsi direttamente. I giornalisti fan il loro lavoro, piaccia o meno (son la categoria che personalmente più disprezzo, insieme agli avvocati). Parlano di argomenti che ritengono interessanti per la gente. Come dici giustamente tu Berlusconi pdr fa bene a tutti tranne che ai cittadini italiani, anche quelli che sperano venga eletto per non si sa quale istinto masochista


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sotto sotto godrei anch'io per i vari Travagli e co., però poi a pensarci bene, eleggere un tale criminale sessuopatico a presidente della Repubblica sarebbe veramente degradante


Ripeto, quelli di prima non sono meglio di lui


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ripeto, quelli di prima non sono meglio di lui


pareare rispettabile ma non sono d'accordo, Berlusconi pagava il pizzo alla mafia raga, non dimentichiamoci ste cose


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> pareare rispettabile ma non sono d'accordo, Berlusconi pagava il pizzo alla mafia raga, non dimentichiamoci ste cose


Gli altri invece sono eminenze grigie che ci hanno inchiappettati per bene. Criminali contro la patria. Nel sottobosco, nel retrobottega a tirare le fila.
Solo che berlusconi è stato preso di mira perché stava nella parte sbagliata della barricata. Gli altri sono criminali col vestito pulito perché appoggiati dall’intelighenzia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> proprio paragonabile a tutte le varie porcate che negli anni ha fatto B. Peraltro a me Napolitano manco sta simpatico. Ma smettiamola di buttarla in caciara, siamo seri. Berlusconi piace(va) come personaggio politico a chi è frustrato dalla propria vita e vede in lui il realizzamento del sogno Italiano, quello fatto di scalate e di arricchimenti fottendosene della legge. Non mi stupisce che ci sia chi lo invoca come presidente del consiglio, gli stessi che da anni giustificano l'esistenza nello scenario politico di personaggi imbarazzanti (Salvini, Meloni, etc) con l'inadeguatezza del pd



Ovviamente hai citato la storia dei rimborsi e non quella delle intercettazioni stato mafia fatte distruggere. Roba di poco conto...


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente hai citato la storia dei rimborsi e non quella delle intercettazioni stato mafia fatte distruggere. Roba di poco conto...


Onestamente mi chiedo come si possa paragonare tutta la storia personale di Berlusconi fatta di compravendita di parlamentari, contatti continui con la mafia, evasione fiscale, sfruttamento della prostituzione e vattelapesca con una roba simile. O sei in malafede o non so cosa altro pensare. Per quanto riguarda il processo stato mafia direi che se ne può parlare serenamente in un altro topic, visto che qui non c'entra nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Io comunque "tifo" Berlusconi proprio perché voglio vedere il nostro paese nel cocktail disastro-fegati marci. Ovviamente in un paese normale sarebbe una sciagura, ma questo non è più un paese normale quindi ben vengano disastri, perché da quelli nascono opportunità. Lo insegna la storia. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole, chi mi conosce sa che per me sono tutti uguali e provo imbarazzo allo stesso modo per Salvini, Conte, Grillo, Letta, Berlusconi, Meloni ecc.


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli altri invece sono eminenze grigie che ci hanno inchiappettati per bene. Criminali contro la patria. Nel sottobosco, nel retrobottega a tirare le fila.
> Solo che berlusconi è stato preso di mira perché stava nella parte sbagliata della barricata. Gli altri sono criminali col vestito pulito perché appoggiati dall’intelighenzia


perdonami ma quando mai la sinistra in italia ha avuto una rilevanza tale da tirare le fila del paese? Anche quando ha avuto i numeri per governare, dopo pochissimo si son autodistrutti da soli a più riprese


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica ci credo tanto che se eleggono il brescidente cominciano a scoppiare i fegati, eh.
> 
> Anzi, benzina sul fuoco per alimentare il clima da teatro horror che è il nostro umiliante panorama sociopolitico.
> 
> ...


Ciò accadrà con CHIUNQUE. Sogno di vedere una fossa ricolma di politici di ogni partito... Vivi


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> perdonami ma quando mai la sinistra in italia ha avuto una rilevanza tale da tirare le fila del paese? Anche quando ha avuto i numeri per governare, dopo pochissimo si son autodistrutti da soli a più riprese


Mi sa che viviamo in 2 mondi diversi


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> *Non capisco perchè continuare a parlare di Napolitano se il thread è su Berlusconi possibile presidente della repubblica*. Il tuo ragionamento comunque è fragile: alla fine della fiera ciò che conta sono i fatti. I fatti dicono che Berlusconi ha rappresentato per un ventennio tutto quello che di marcio c'è in questo paese, Napolitano è un personaggio che a suo confronto sparisce. Al di là di tutto, è come se difendessimo Ibra per esser sparito col liverpool dicendo che pure Krunic ha fatto pena. Capisci che non c'entra una mazza


Perché parliamo di criminali di pari livello, ma capisco perfettamente che fa brutto paragonare uno dei "vostri" a Berlusca


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perché parliamo di criminali di pari livello, ma capisco perfettamente che fa brutto paragonare uno dei "vostri" a Berlusca


E sottolineo che mi stanno sui maroni alla stessa maniera entrambi, prima che mi prenda del nazista, perché é giusto sottolineare che siamo in uno stato democratico finché si dice ciò che fa comodo ad un lato politico


----------



## livestrong (13 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perché parliamo di criminali di pari livello, ma capisco perfettamente che fa brutto paragonare uno dei "vostri" a Berlusca


Guarda, simpaticamente ti posso dire che ho tirato cazzotti in faccia per molto meno  Ragionare ancora in questo modo per me ha poco senso, io odio Berlusconi e tutto ciò che rappresenta. Di Napolitano me ne frega meno di zero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli altri invece sono eminenze grigie che ci hanno inchiappettati per bene. Criminali contro la patria. Nel sottobosco, nel retrobottega a tirare le fila.
> Solo che berlusconi è stato preso di mira perché stava nella parte sbagliata della barricata. Gli altri sono criminali col vestito pulito perché appoggiati dall’intelighenzia



Pensa solo alla guerra in Libia dove Napolitano fu parte decisiva per lo schierarsi dell'Italia a favore del conflitto, nonostante proprio Berlusconi (leccaculo di gheddafi) volesse evitare. Abbiamo poi visto i grandi risultati ottenuti. Oltre alla crisi migratoria tutti i vari interessi nazionali dell'Eni mandati in vacca


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> pareare rispettabile ma non sono d'accordo, Berlusconi pagava il pizzo alla mafia raga, non dimentichiamoci ste cose



Cioè, lo pagava a Napolitano.

Son criminali nella solita identica maniera, e non saprei dire chi è peggio. Almeno il Berlusca ha dato lavoro alle persone, quell'altro ha campato per decenni alle spalle dei cittadini facendo filosofia sul nulla.

Tanto non si arriva a niente, chi è di parte ovviamente attacca quello della parte (presunta) opposta e viceversa, senza accorgersi che sono due facce della solita medaglia.

Discorsi sterili. Senza offesa per te, eh, parlo in generale.


----------



## Dexter (13 Dicembre 2021)

"Ha stato Berlusconeeee" é tornato finalmente  non ne potevo più di sentire Salvini e Meloni accostati al fascismo, alla crisi, al covid, a tutto ciò che non và nel nostro paese... Si torna ai vecchi tempi, si torna al più caro dei capri espiatori di tutte le zecche d'Italia: Berluscone. Forza Silvio, vedo scoppiare fegati già solo parlandone


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensa solo alla guerra in Libia dove Napolitano fu parte decisiva per lo schierarsi dell'Italia a favore del conflitto, nonostante proprio Berlusconi (leccaculo di gheddafi) volesse evitare. Abbiamo poi visto i grandi risultati ottenuti. Oltre alla crisi migratoria tutti i vari interessi nazionali dell'Eni mandati in vacca


Ma si, sai quante cose ci sarebbero da dire. Ma sti criminali sono sempre coperti se stanno dalla “parte giusta”


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che viviamo in 2 mondi diversi


Infatti, a parte eleggere il PdR dai tempi di Ciampi (almeno ma anche Scalfaro, volendo) e governare a mezzo Commissione Europea, la "sinistra" in Italia non ha mai toccato palla


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni dalla manifestazione di Atreju:
> 
> "Il centrodestra ha i numeri per essere determinante e non scenderà a compromessi, ma si batterà per "per conservare e difendere la nostra sovranità nazionale
> 
> ...


Mettessero uno nel pieno delle facoltà mentali almeno.

Poi prendiamo per il culo gli Usa con Biden


----------



## Dexter (13 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanto non si arriva a niente, chi è di parte ovviamente attacca quello della parte (presunta) opposta e viceversa, senza accorgersi che sono due facce della solita medaglia.


Ma no dai, in realtà tutti i criminali e gli ignoranti del paese sono politicamente schierati a destra, ma proprio tutti, mentre filosofi, premi nobel, scienziati e astronauti, votano tutti a sinistra. La Mafia poi non ha niente a che fare con la SX, assolutamente. Specie nella magistratura e nei processi a carico dei mafiosi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Infatti, a parte eleggere il PdR dai tempi di Ciampi (almeno ma anche Scalfaro, volendo) e governare a mezzo Commissione Europea, la "sinistra" in Italia non ha mai toccato palla



Dimentichi la magistratura, che come risaputo è assolutamente imparziale


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, in realtà tutti i criminali e gli ignoranti del paese sono politicamente schierati a destra, ma proprio tutti, mentre filosofi, premi nobel, scienziati e astronauti, votano tutti a sinistra. La Mafia poi non ha niente a che fare con la SX, assolutamente. Specie nella magistratura e nei processi a carico dei mafiosi



Ah sì, vero.

Dicono che pure Verstappen è di SX da quando ha vinto il mondiale.

Cose fantastiche.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dimentichi la magistratura, che come risaputo è assolutamente imparziale


La parte più esagitata sicuramente sì, il resto è conformista.
Con la "sinistra" stanno anche i grandi media e la gran parte della pubblica amministrazione di alto livello e per quel che vale, la quasi totalità di quella di più basso livello.


----------



## Dexter (13 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah sì, vero.
> 
> Dicono che pure Verstappen è di SX da quando ha vinto il mondiale.
> 
> Cose fantastiche.


I Maneskin, la Enogu, chiunque abbia successo nel mondo dello sport, della musica, in qualunque campo...ha la tessera del Partito democratico nel portafoglio


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I Maneskin, la Enogu, chiunque abbia successo nel mondo dello sport, della musica, in qualunque campo...ha la tessera del Partito democratico nel portafoglio



Ma non importa dannarsi l'anima a primeggiare, se vuoi la magica tessera basta che ti dipingi di nero e ti fai catapultare su un barcone in mezzo al mare.


----------



## vota DC (13 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> no, assolutamente falso. La narrativa del "son tutti uguali" è proprio quella che ha portato al governo anche gente come i 5s, totalmente inadeguati. Accendiamo il cervello e smettiamola di trangugiare boiate


Ma alla fine non erano i più adeguati?
Gli anelli deboli degli ultimi governi:
Speranza LEU
de Micheli PD che ha dedicato il suo operato alla protezione dei Benetton DOPO che il disastro era già avvenuto
La Morgue supertecnica nata sotto Alfano, neanche ha la scusante di essere una con licenza elementare catapultata su un ministero che non conosce: sulla carta ha tutti i titoli di studio
Puffa LardosaIV all'agricoltura....una picchiatrice di braccianti!
Poi adesso hanno messo pure la megatecnica alla giustizia.....la ragazza di Formigoni!

Sono tutte le versioni taroccate dei galoppini di Berlusconi. La Morgue è il braccio MALdestro di Angelino Alfano, cioè è quella che da vicino ha analizzato la situazione sicialiana per piazzare Montante e poi ha negato l'esistenza di ndrangheta a ndranghexpo Milano!


----------



## hakaishin (13 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Infatti, a parte eleggere il PdR dai tempi di Ciampi (almeno ma anche Scalfaro, volendo) e governare a mezzo Commissione Europea, la "sinistra" in Italia non ha mai toccato palla


Povera sinistra sempre vessata..


----------



## sunburn (13 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me fa comodo a tutti.
> 
> A tutti tranne che al popolo italiota ormai privo di volontà.


Sicuro?
Agli inizi del millennio in corso, in UK c’era Blair, in Germania Schröder, in Francia Chirac, negli USA Bush, in Spagna Aznar, in Italia… Berlusconi. A parte Schröder che ha continuato la sua guerra personale contro le tartarughe ninja(*), degli altri hai qualche notizia?
E se vai a guardare nei vari partiti, di oggi e di ieri, la situazione non è che sia diversa.

Insomma dai, una volta può essere un caso, decenni no.

(*)ps: sì lo so che non si chiama Schröder ma l’assonanza me lo ha sempre fatto venire in mente


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, in realtà tutti i criminali e gli ignoranti del paese sono politicamente schierati a destra, ma proprio tutti, mentre filosofi, premi nobel, scienziati e astronauti, votano tutti a sinistra. La Mafia poi non ha niente a che fare con la SX, assolutamente. Specie nella magistratura e nei processi a carico dei mafiosi


Hai scordato che Tutti i novax son destrorsi, a sx tutti immuni belli biondi e con gli occhi azzurri


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2021)

Se proprio vogliamo fare confronti penso che il criminale di stato Napolitano sia in assoluto il peggio che sia mai capitato, e che possa capitare in futuro, al Quirinale. Neanche Berlusconi potrebbe scalfirlo.

Poi sono d'accordo che l'esercizio "quelli prima erano peggio" non può giustificare l'appoggio a un altro criminale, e stilare la classifica dei mafiosi più o meno pericolosi, quando sono tutti mafiosi, non porti da nessuna parte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se proprio vogliamo fare confronti penso che il criminale di stato Napolitano sia in assoluto il peggio che sia mai capitato, e che possa capitare in futuro, al Quirinale. Neanche Berlusconi potrebbe scalfirlo.
> 
> Poi sono d'accordo che l'esercizio "quelli prima erano peggio" non può giustificare l'appoggio a un altro criminale, e stilare la classifica dei mafiosi più o meno pericolosi, quando sono tutti mafiosi, non porti da nessuna parte.


L'assassino Napolitano è peggio di chiunque altro, anche di Berlusconi.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> Agli inizi del millennio in corso, in UK c’era Blair, in Germania Schröder, in Francia Chirac, negli USA Bush, in Spagna Aznar, in Italia… Berlusconi. A parte Schröder che ha continuato la sua guerra personale contro le tartarughe ninja(*), degli altri hai qualche notizia?
> E se vai a guardare nei vari partiti, di oggi e di ieri, la situazione non è che sia diversa.
> 
> ...



Per Schröder, mi viene in mente Schröd(ing)er, il fisico delle funzioni d'onda della meccanica quantistica. Un grande, detto a margine. Dovresti studiarle le funzioni d'onda, ti aprirebbero la mente, sai.

Per il resto, ti seguo poco, come al solito. Io dico che il Berlusca è contemporaneamente attore protagonista e non della vita politica itagliana. E chi gli abbaia contro in realtà prega dalla mattina alla sera che continui a partecipare al teatrino insulso. Perché senza di lui dei bastioni fondamentali della propaganda crollerebbero.

Per il confronto con gli altri, poi, non capisco il parallelismo. E comunque siamo in itaglia, un luogo dove l'assurdo è normalità. Totalmente irrilevante andare a vedere quello che succede in altre nazioni.


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricordate che al Quirinale sale non chi ha più amici, ma chi ha meno nemici.
> 
> Il PdR comunque lo sceglierà anche a sto giro l'asse centro-PD-M5S, non illudetevi.


contando gli elettori locali, dunque due rappresentanti per la maggioranza e uno per l'opposizione di ogni amministrazione, è il centro-destra ad avere la maggioranza dei voti per eleggere il presidente
non si può essere un presidente avverso al centro-destra, neanche all'ultima votazione possibile


----------



## Giofa (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> contando gli elettori locali, dunque due rappresentanti per la maggioranza e uno per l'opposizione di ogni amministrazione, è il centro-destra ad avere la maggioranza dei voti per eleggere il presidente
> non si può essere un presidente avverso al centro-destra, neanche all'ultima votazione possibile


E allora che il centrodestra scelga il PdR, stavolta senza la solita storia “eh ma il PD”.
Se poi la scelta è Berlusconi perché meglio di Napolitano diciamo che le premesse non son delle migliori. Mi auguro che il centrodestra abbia un profilo un po’ migliore (anche solo per un fatto di età) di Silvio, se poi è solo per sfregio alla magistratura alzo le mani


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> contando gli elettori locali, dunque due rappresentanti per la maggioranza e uno per l'opposizione di ogni amministrazione, è il centro-destra ad avere la maggioranza dei voti per eleggere il presidente
> non si può essere un presidente avverso al centro-destra, neanche all'ultima votazione possibile


Esistono "leve" in mano al PD che rendono ben poca cosa la rappresentanza parlamentare sfavorevole, credimi.


----------



## sunburn (14 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per Schröder, mi viene in mente Schröd(ing)er, il fisico delle funzioni d'onda della meccanica quantistica. Un grande, detto a margine. Dovresti studiarle le funzioni d'onda, ti aprirebbero la mente, sai.
> 
> Per il resto, ti seguo poco, come al solito. Io dico che il Berlusca è contemporaneamente attore protagonista e non della vita politica itagliana. E chi gli abbaia contro in realtà prega dalla mattina alla sera che continui a partecipare al teatrino insulso. Perché senza di lui dei bastioni fondamentali della propaganda crollerebbero.
> 
> Per il confronto con gli altri, poi, non capisco il parallelismo. E comunque siamo in itaglia, un luogo dove l'assurdo è normalità. Totalmente irrilevante andare a vedere quello che succede in altre nazioni.


Il senso era molto più semplice della fisica quantistica: siamo un Paese fermo e vecchio. E Berlusconi è solo la punta dell'iceberg. Se guardiamo i partiti che sostengono l'attuale governo e il "nuovo che avanza" attualmente all'opposizione c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Tutta gente che fa politica da decenni, con alle spalle esperienze governative, nazionali e/o locali, fallimentari.
L'emblema di tutto ciò è proprio la procedura per l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica: mille e passa persone che entrano in una cabina, scrivono a mano "Giuseppe Verdi" per almeno tre votazioni, sei giorni per contare i "voti" dopo ogni votazione, ecc ecc ecc. Che se tutto il resto funzionasse, uno potrebbe anche dire "vabbè dai, sò ragazzi". Ma da noi...
E alla fine è colpa nostra, ché quei mille e passa non sono alieni capitati lì per caso...


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Dicembre 2021)

Una persona/politico con un briciolo di serietà si metterebbe a ridere solo all'idea di Berlusconi PDR, e non è una questione di dx o sx è questione che non si può fare capo dello stato un soggetto con demenza senile galoppante che nella sua testa pensa di avere ancora 30 anni... il rischio di vederlo sui giornali di tutto il mondo con la mano sulle natiche della Von Der Leyen e la lingua di fuori è veramente alto.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque dire che il PD, almeno negli ultimi anni, non ha deciso nulla non è proprio un'inesattezza. Gli ultimi governi sono opera del solo Renzi, lo stesso Renzi che ha fatto credere a molti polli, in particolare quelli che votano cdx e che ora quasi tifano per lui, di aver mandato a casa il disastroso Conte-Bis per il bene degli italiani (LOL) dopo che LUI stesso lo aveva messo in piedi. Anche il prossimo PDR sarà opera sua, basti vedere che la Lega è andata a parlare con lui per primo. Che poi le scelte di Renzi siano profili non distanti dal PD, e che quest'ultimo si faccia padrone di certe scelte è anche vero. Ma di certo, attualmente, a livello nazionale conta più un Renzi che Letta.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il senso era molto più semplice della fisica quantistica: siamo un Paese fermo e vecchio. E Berlusconi è solo la punta dell'iceberg. Se guardiamo i partiti che sostengono l'attuale governo e il "nuovo che avanza" attualmente all'opposizione c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Tutta gente che fa politica da decenni, con alle spalle esperienze governative, nazionali e/o locali, fallimentari.
> L'emblema di tutto ciò è proprio la procedura per l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica: mille e passa persone che entrano in una cabina, scrivono a mano "Giuseppe Verdi" per almeno tre votazioni, sei giorni per contare i "voti" dopo ogni votazione, ecc ecc ecc. Che se tutto il resto funzionasse, uno potrebbe anche dire "vabbè dai, sò ragazzi". Ma da noi...
> E alla fine è colpa nostra, ché quei mille e passa non sono alieni capitati lì per caso...



Guarda che su codesto siamo d'accordo. Il mio pensiero credo di averlo espresso abbastanza chiaramente nei (troppi) posts(s) di questa infelice militanza nel forum.

Per il vecchio, sì, vecchio, ma funzionale, dato che 'sti vecchi ci prendono per il culo da decenni, con nostra grande soddisfazione.

Per il "nuovo" invece, andiamo meglio, visto i vari Sberanza, Atzolina, Giggino er bibitaro, etc etc.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque dire che il PD, almeno negli ultimi anni, non ha deciso nulla non è proprio un'inesattezza. Gli ultimi governi sono opera del solo Renzi, lo stesso Renzi che ha fatto credere a molti polli, in particolare quelli che votano cdx e che ora quasi tifano per lui, di aver mandato a casa il disastroso Conte-Bis per il bene degli italiani (LOL) dopo che LUI stesso lo aveva messo in piedi. Anche il prossimo PDR sarà opera sua, basti vedere che la Lega è andata a parlare con lui per primo. Che poi le scelte di Renzi siano profili non distanti dal PD, e che quest'ultimo si faccia padrone di certe scelte è anche vero. Ma di certo, attualmente, a livello nazionale conta più un Renzi che Letta.



Beh però Renzi è pur sempre una creazione del PD, anzi, per anni è stato il simbolo del PD stesso.

Cambiano i volti e le forme ma la fonte del male è sempre quella


----------



## livestrong (14 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh però Renzi è pur sempre una creazione del PD, anzi, per anni è stato il simbolo del PD stesso.
> 
> Cambiano i volti e le forme ma la fonte del male è sempre quella


Boh io sinceramente senza fare dietrologia fatico a capire come si possa dire che la sinistra in Italia detenga il potere e sia protetta. Anche la storia della magistratura lascia il tempo che trova. Una marea di parlamentari del pd sono stati processati negli anni. Forse il problema è che nessuno di essi ha scopato minorenni, piuttosto che intrattenuto rapporti con la mafia, il tutto agendo contemporaneamente da presidente del consiglio. Sicuramente nessuno ha avuto la rilevanza mediatica di Berlusconi, ma direi che è anche comprensibile visto il numero di porcate che ha combinato. Va bene buttare tutto nell'unico calderone ma cerchiamo di non cadere nel ridicolo


----------

